# Dead Red Cherry Shrimp! What did I do wrong?



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

I placed my first order online from Arizona Aquatic Gardens for 10 Amanos and 4 Red Cherry shrimp. Besides the 1 Amano that was DOA they are doing fine. The Red Cherry shrimp are all dead. A couple died within 1 to 2 hours after being introduced. The other 2 were dead this morning. The Amanos are fine though....

I acclimated them by floating the bags for an hour and slowly introducing my aquarium water into the bags. The whole process took about 2 hours. I don't have an ammonia problem (2 different test kits from 2 different manufacturers are negative). Yes, I know shrimp are succeptible to levels of ammonia well below what these kits can measure but, I have a fully planted tank with good light, ferts and CO2 so I don't think it's an ammonia issue. Other water parameters are on the money:

KH-5
pH-6.8 ~ 6.5
GH-11
CO2-depends on pH but ~30 to 40ppm

I'm just trying to understand what happened as that was a 20 dollar investment that just went down the tubes. Also wondering why the water for the red Cherry shrimp was blue. Is that medication?


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd say that the problem was with the source you used for the shrimp. They tend to send adults that don't tend to adapt very well to new aquarium conditions. You're much better off ordering from another hobbyist that sells juvenile shrimp.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Along with the juvenile shrimp being able to better adjust aspect, since you mentioned ferts you may have had a build up of nitrates and coppers that affect the cherry shrimp. 

You may want to do a water change so that it doesn't effect the Amanos anytime soon. I lost my amanos recently from fert build up and lack of new clean water.

-John N.


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

Are you using water from a softener? I use potassium in my softener and that water was killing my shrimp (fish, and plants were fine). When I changed to using water before it went through the softener my shrimp started to flourish.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Your mistake was ordering from the place known to be the very worst source for shrimp instead of ordering from a member here with a good solid reputation for supplying shrimp and guaranteeing live arrival. 

If properly cared for and properly package, no shrimp should die in shipping.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

YuccaPatrol said:


> Your mistake was ordering from the place known to be the very worst source for shrimp instead of ordering from a member here with a good solid reputation for supplying shrimp and guaranteeing live arrival.


Okay, I'll bite. Who and where?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Uhmmm, there are tons of members here that frequently sell young RCS which would give you a better life line with them and they are also healthy!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Go to the for sale/trade forum and see what's available. I've gotten very nice cherry shrimp from both whitetiger61 and snowhillbilly. You can check the iTrader rating below the number of posts to see how a member's transactions have gone. I've yet to have any trouble with an APC member, and I've gotten some truly great deals.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Catherine,

Thanks for steering me in the right direction. I just ordered 10 from "snowhillbilly".


----------

